

Spaceport: Javascript to iOS/Android/HTML5/Flash Framework - deweller
http://spaceport.io/

======
jpadilla_
For some reason I can't check out the demos. I keep getting this error
<http://d.pr/vCk1>

~~~
deweller
Looks like viewing many of the pages require you to register for an account.

~~~
itcmcgrath
Yes, but wow: "The change you requested was rejected"

I didn't ask for a change, I clicked on a game's name.

Case study 'Spaceport': When generic messages go bad.

